

Instruction-less computation - nkurz
http://kristerw.blogspot.com/2015/08/instruction-less-computation.html

======
antome
Turing-Completeness is a wonderful thing. In fact, it's pretty cool just how
many things in various systems are Turing complete:
[http://www.gwern.net/Turing-complete](http://www.gwern.net/Turing-complete)

------
praseodym
Related: an x86/x64 obfuscator that transforms a program to use only mov
instructions
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/movfuscator](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/movfuscator)

------
IsTom
Meh. I thought this would be something cool like 110 rules.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110)

------
mukundmr
Do compilers take advantage of these features?

~~~
Noughmad
I would think that task switching and interrupts are much slower than actual
processor instructions. So there is no reason for compilers to use it.

~~~
Gladdyu
A task/context switch involves dumping the entire contents of the registers
and caches, loading the new values and resuming execution of the other task.
It most likely messes up your pipeline - it's several orders of magnitude
slower than just executing a simple instruction.

